# Magnus Ver Magnusson Tribute



## K1 (Dec 7, 2012)

A Tribute to Magnus Ver Magnusson II - YouTube


----------



## SURGE (Dec 8, 2012)

Use to really enjoy watching him compete back in the day! Always caught the WSM but haven't watched one in quite a few years now.


----------

